# T-bones Sticky apple ribs



## t-bone tim (May 16, 2007)

For the sauce:

1/4tsp pepper
1/4tsp paprika
1/4tsp cinamon
1/4tsp garlic salt
1 cup brown sugar ( tightly packed )
1/2 cup apple sauce
1/4 cup ketchup
3 tblsp lemon juice 

Mix all above ingredients and heat over low heat till smooth, refridgerate overnight ( optional ) 

rub down ribs with your favorite rub ,wrap and place in fridge overnight ,if using babybacks remove the membrane,place in smoker nextday and follow 3-2-1- method using apple for smoke ,spraying periodically with applejuice.
Use sauce generously (on both sides ) or to taste when foiling along with a little splash of applejuice.
Baste with sauce both sides 2 times after removing from foil, during the set-up time ( last hour ).

This will make enough sauce to do approx 6 full slabs of babybacks,and the end result should be deliciously sticky sweet apple ribs ...
Hope you enjoy !! T-bone


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 17, 2007)

Sounds goooood! I'll have to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## gofish (May 17, 2007)

Tim

That sounds like a nice twist.  I will have to give it a shot for the Memorial day weekend cook.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## deejaydebi (May 17, 2007)

Sounds good Tim. Apples can do alot!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 17, 2007)

Wow, that does sound good!!! I got 3 more racks to try comp. rubs on but i think 1 just got volunteered for that


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

It's on my list ... thanks for sharing T-bone


----------



## jts70 (May 17, 2007)

Man oh man does that sound good !!! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## chrish (May 19, 2007)

T-bone  is this like one of those marmalade recipies?   I love those glazes on anything,   a few in my family have it down pat and wont give it to me AARRG     i hate them


----------



## cheech (May 19, 2007)

Had not thought about Cinnamon being added to sauce but it sounds great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 19, 2007)

Great idea and recipe T-bone.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 19, 2007)

That does sound nice! 
I serve my brisket with warmed Ole Ray's Apple Cinn. BBQ sauce and it's my favorite. See if it's sold near you and try it.

www.olerayssauces.com


----------



## ikinya6 (May 20, 2007)

Sounds delicious. I'll have to give it a shot. Thanx.


----------



## shellbellc (May 29, 2007)

Used this sauce on this weekends ribs, it was excellent!!  Acutally hubby is going to be doing a back yard comp with a bunch of our friends (men only) and is trying out some recipes.  Our patrons at the VFW are loving it and they are our guinea pigs.  Well he did two racks his way, I had one rack that I used my rub and this sauce...guess who won!!!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 29, 2007)

Good for you Shell....it is a good recipe...everyone I do it for luv it also


----------

